# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  شرح موضح لوصلات الكروس والاستريت بالصوره

## yassirali66

*
 ولكن فى البدايه احب ان اوضح للمبتدئين ان كابل Crossover يستخدم فى توصيل  جهازين ببعضهما .
 أولا: ان تحتاج إلى وصلة من كابل UTP Cat5 
 وهو متوفر في جميع اماكن بيع اغراض الشبكات والكمبيوتر..

 ثانيا: تحتاج إلى RJ45 مجموعة من المقابس التي سوف نستخدم منها اثنين لصنع  الكابل

 ثالثا: أداة تركيب المقابس في الكابل وهي ايضا متوفرة في اماكن بيع  الكابلات

 رابعا وهي اصعب وادق نقطة وهي تضبيط ترتيب الأسلاك في الكابل قبل تركيب  المقبس

 وللتسهيل عليكم سوف ترى في الصورة المرفقة ألوان  النهاية الأولى للكابل  وترتيبها وايضا الوان النهاية الثانية للكابل  وترتيب الألوان بها







Straight Cable

1) Connect a computer to a switch/hub's normal port.
2) Connect a  computer to a cable/DSL modem's LAN port.   
3) Connect a router's  WAN port to a cable/DSL modem's LAN port.
4) Connect a router's LAN  port to a switch/hub's uplink port. (normally used for expanding  network)
5) Connect 2 switches/hubs with one of the switch/hub using  an uplink port and the other one using normal port
. Crossover Cable

1) Connect 2 computers directly.
2) Connect a router's LAN port to a  switch/hub's normal port. (normally used for expanding network)
3)  Connect 2 switches/hubs by using normal port in both switches/hubs

*

----------

